# Best $90 Craigslist buy (prewar)



## Cooper S. (Jun 17, 2019)

Got another great find that I’m waiting to reveal but in the meantime here’s this...


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 17, 2019)

Lordy that's a good'n


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2019)

nice find! Cant get much better for that price!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 17, 2019)

That’s a nice find. Old Craig and his List doesn’t give those up too often anymore.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 17, 2019)

I tried riding this contraption, but it was wildly uncomfortable for some one of my vertical gifts. The hubs are gonna be pulled and I’ll use them on my 41 Canti frame I’ve been saving. And the seat will go on my really clean new world.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Yard art.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 17, 2019)

catfish said:


> Yard art.



I’ll probably hang whatever parts I don’t use on the wall or make a swap meet sign out of


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2019)

You need a cycle truck stem for those bars if you want to ride that.  lol. 

@Miq


----------



## Miq (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice find @Cooper S. !  I’ve been keeping an eye out for a seat like that for my New World too.

What year is your really clean New World?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 17, 2019)

WHY do they spray paint EVERYTHING, including the front brake??? 

Don't let them vote either  Oh well, they can do that, but stop painting everything.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 18, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> WHY do they spray paint EVERYTHING, including the front brake???
> 
> Don't let them vote either  Oh well, they can do that, but stop painting everything.



Well the kid who sold it to me was a 12 year old bike flipper so I don’t think he could vote


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> Well the kid who sold it to me was a 12 year old bike flipper so I don’t think he could vote





LMAO...........


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2019)

How many are still out there?  Theres still hope!!!


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 19, 2019)

Make sure you put the 2 speed back on it!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 19, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> How many are still out there?  Theres still hope!!!



How many more twelve year old bike flipper's???


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2019)

juanitasmith13 said:


> How many more twelve year old bike flipper's???



Youre right thats more rare than an NOS aerocycle....rare breed for sure


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> I tried riding this contraption, but it was wildly uncomfortable for some one of my vertical gifts. The hubs are gonna be pulled and I’ll use them on my 41 Canti frame I’ve been saving. And the seat will go on my really clean new world.



Vertical gifts. That's a good one. The bike is pretty cool too!! Razin.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 26, 2019)

looks like the mount for the barrel adjuster is busted off of the pork chop. Bummer. I wonder it you could get someone to weld one on there for you?


----------

